# Beef to Pork ratio for snack sticks



## onytay (May 17, 2012)

Hello all,

I usually make my summer sausage and snack sticks using deer venison. I am completely out of venison and snack sticks
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Now I have to make some using beef and pork, I typically run my ratio around 60% venison to 40% pork, Now I know I wont be able to mimic the taste using beef and pork, but was wondering what you guys thought might get me close to it? My local butcher makes some pretty darn good beef and pork snack sticks but wont give up the ratio they use. What do you guys think?


----------



## boykjo (May 17, 2012)

I think you'll be just fine with 60/40. Just remember the venison is lean. If your looking for the same results as venison I would defat a chucky and grind to get the same fat ratio as the venison

Joe


----------



## onytay (May 18, 2012)

I run my venision sausage with an overall fat content of 20%, could i not use 80/20 ground beef and pork butt at a 60/40 ratio and end up with an overall fat content of 20% or am I missing something?


----------



## boykjo (May 19, 2012)

Yes you can use the 80/20 ground beef and pork shoulder. You didnt specify that you added fat to the venison on your original post.

Good luck and happy smoking

Joe


----------

